# Rena II Filter Leaking around Power Cord



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

This morning I was working on my 40G and moved the Rena 2" to the right under my stand. About 1 hour later I noticed a lot of water coming from under the stand. The water was flowing from the hole where the power cord goes into the motor casing on top of the filter.

Anyone had this happen to them and is it ok to take the 4 screws off the head and try to fix it myself? I was in the process of pulling up all the plants and doing my first scape on this tank. Now I got an Amazonia soup with the plants in 2 buckets and a leaking filter!

Thanks,


----------



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

When you moved the filter, did you possibly pull up on the quick disconnect or maybe, one of the 4 levers popped up on you. Once while moving my full XP3 one of the side levers broke, so before I replaced it I had to jiggle it a bit just to make sure it was tightly on.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

No, it's actually coming out of the hole where the power cord comes out of. I took the top off and tilted it over the sink and it just flows out of the power cord hole. There are 4 screws on top of the Rena filter head that appears to provide access to the motor. I don't know if that will allow me access to the area to reseal the power cord or not.

If anyone has ever opened up one of these Rena filter motor areas I would appreciate a comment whether that is difficult or not.

Thanks,


----------



## lescarpentier (Aug 13, 2008)

I found this information on another forum.
I hope that it helps.



> I woke up to water inside my stand today.. I started freaking out.... I just went through a water problem
> 
> found that water was coming from the hole on the back of the motor housing where the power cord comes out. I took the motor head off and too it apart to find that it is totally sealed from the impeller. so the only thing could of been the orings for the quick disconnect. I took one off and went to home depot to match it up.. they had a pack of the exact same orings for 1.97. I put a little pipe dope (old mechanics trick) on the orings and put it back together.. no leaks all day today.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

lescarpentier, thanks for the info. The unit is new so I didn't even think about the orings. I have some underwater camera silicone grease and will regrease them.

Edited : I lightly regreased all user orings and that apparently did the trick. Thanks for the help everyone.

Thanks,


----------

